# Incision and debridement?



## AR2728 (Nov 4, 2011)

I need assistance coding the following Ortho Op Note:

Left great toe metatarsal phalangeal joint incision debridement wtih irrigation

A dorsal incision made over the first great toe metatarsal phalangeal joint, abundant purulence was in the joint and surrounding soft tissue.  Blunt dissectionwent circumferentially around the metatarsal phalageal joint into the second metatarsal dorsally and plantarly-to break up pockets of purulence.  Gram stains and cultures taken.  All loculations were broken up the left great toe was irrigated with saline.  The proximal and distal ends of the wound wer closed with prolene suture and drain placed.  Steile soft dressing and a short let posterior splint was placed.  

I feel like I'm missing something....


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 4, 2011)

*Incision and debridement*

I would use code 28022 : Arthrotomy, including exploration, drainage, or removal of loose or foreign body; metatarsophalangeal joint. 

Arthrotomy is an incision into a joint.
Debridement is removal of loose or foreign body.
Drainage is the releasing of pus or built up pressure.

Hope this helps...


----------



## AR2728 (Nov 7, 2011)

Excellent-thank you


----------

